# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  الهدايا الزوجية ...

## دلع

الهدايا الزوجية ليس بالضرورة أن تكون مادية أو قيمةحتى تكون ذات أثر
فهناك الهدايا النفسية أو المعنوية التي يعد تأثيرها أقوى وأشد

وهي ::..

1:الإبتسامة الصادقة

تعطي شعور بالتقديرللموقف الذي حصل بين الزوجين خصوصا إذا أضيف لها الإمساك باليد والشد عليها
فإن ذلك يعبر عن الفرح والإمتنان


2:القبلة

خاصة إذا صاحبتها ابتسامة معبرة فعندما يقدم أحد الزوجين على عمل مميز فإن طبع قبلة
على الخدتترك أثرا قويا وتشعر الطرف الأخر بالإمتنان


3:التعبير عن الحب

خاصة بعد أي موقف أوعمل قام به أحد الزوجين فالتعبير بكلمات الحب يولد ويفجر الحب وخاصة
عندما يكون التعبير حارا صادقا


4:الموافقة على موضوع مرفوض سابقا

فكرة الهدية أن يكون هناك موضوع من قبل رفض من أحد الطرفين فعندما يقدم الطرف الأخر بعمل
لطيف وجيد فإن أفضل المكافآت الموافقة على والعدول عن الرفض
فهذا له تأثير على الحياة الزوجية حيث يزيد من حرارتها


5:رسالة شكر

يكتب أحد الزوجين للأخر رسالة شكر وتقدير على الجهود التي بذلها ويغلفها بطريقة جميلة
ويقدمها على أنها هدية فهذه اللحظات لا تنسى وتطبع في الذاكرة معنى جميلا


6:المدح العلني والتقدير

كأن يمدح الزوج زوجته أمام أهله وأبناءه وكذلك الزوجة لأن ذلك يسعد الطرفين ويزيد من الحب والعطاء في الحياة الزوجية


7:النظرة الحنونة

المخاطبة عن طريق العينين تعبر عن الحب الصادق وهي أفضل طريقة للتعبير عن الحب
لذا على الطرفين ان لا يستهين بتلك النظرات


8:المكالمة الهاتفية

جميل أن يشعر المرء بأن شريكه يفكر به دائما وكم يكون لمكالمة هاتفية فقط للسؤال والتعبير عن 
الإشتياق أثر في تأجج الحب بين الزوجين


9:مفاجأة رومانسية

فالرومانسية من ضمن الهدايا التي ينتظرها الشريك بكل لهفة وشوق لتأجيج مشاعر ابحب والحنان
فالعشاء على أضواء الشموع الخافتة يعتبر هدية كذلك التزين للزوج وانتظار عودته هدية
ويوم إجازة غير متوقع من الزوج لأجل الزوجة هدية


فلماذا نحتار ونحن نعيش في عالم مليء بالهدايا المجانية التي تحمل أجمل المشاعر وأرقها

See You ...

دلووووع

----------


## العالي عالي

:مفاجأة رومانسية

فالرومانسية من ضمن الهدايا التي ينتظرها الشريك بكل لهفة وشوق لتأجيج مشاعر ابحب والحنان
فالعشاء على أضواء الشموع الخافتة يعتبر هدية كذلك التزين للزوج وانتظار عودته هدية
ويوم إجازة غير متوقع من الزوج لأجل الزوجة هدية



هاي احلى هدية بس بتكلف 

مشكور على الموضوع الرائعة 

والله يعطيكي العافية

----------

